# Cache Valley wood duck hunters?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fellow Cache Valley hunters, I have been deeply involved in the Wild Over Wood ducks (WOW) program for several years and would like to call on you all for a little help. I have an army of helpers in the nesting season to place, and monitor boxes, however few of them are hunters and the birds are not always in the same areas this time of year. What I would like to ask, of those willing to share, is simply these few things. If you would like to be more specific that is great, but I know some are not willing to share details, and I completely respect that.

1. Date hunted
2. Approximate # of wood ducks seen
3. Area hunted (i.e. Cutler Marsh, specific river, city)

Please PM me the information as some would use this information to target these birds excessively. If you have any questions about the WOW program or wood ducks in general, feel free to PM me. 

Thanks for the help and happy hunting. 

Joel


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

How about you pm me where you think they are and I'll go out and tell you how many I find :mrgreen: 
Chuck


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this only for Cache?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Chuck said:


> How about you pm me where you think they are and I'll go out and tell you how many I find :mrgreen:
> Chuck


 :O||: :O||:

I know where some are. I believe I told you on the youth hunt last year I would help you get one, where you were generous enough to come show off your goose calling skilz for the kids.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Is this only for Cache?


JR, I only oversee the WOW program in Cache Valley so that is why I was asking for that specific area, however I love any info on any portion of the state. Last year I was receiving almost weekly updates from a WOW supporter in the uinta basin.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Call Jimbo, Joel he knows where some are at :mrgreen:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

How about the numbers on how many we harvest. So far between all the guys I hunt with we are up to 15. Little buggars are a plenty in a few spots.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I try not to shoot them here. I'd like to see them grow. But others have actually followed me. Just last week I went to jump some mallards. I returned a couple days later and found out that some kid watched me and slaughtered all the woodies in that area.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I try not to shoot them here. I'd like to see them grow. But others have actually followed me. Just last week I went to jump some mallards. I returned a couple days later and found out that some kid watched me and slaughtered all the woodies in that area.


Now you know why he goes by the name hotspot. He follows others to their hotspots and wipes out a good location. Some guys just can't do it on their own, nor do they have any idea of conservation.

Don't worry, the over 1000 boxes we now have throughout the state are far outproducing the hunters ability to kill. 8)


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Donttreadonme said:


> Now you know why he goes by the name hotspot. He follows others to their hotspots and wipes out a good location. Some guys just can't do it on their own, nor do they have any idea of conservation.
> 
> Don't worry, the over 1000 boxes we now have throughout the state are far outproducing the hunters ability to kill. 8)


Thanks for the cheap shot Joel Draxler. such a quality of a guy you are!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Donttreadonme said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > I try not to shoot them here. I'd like to see them grow. But others have actually followed me. Just last week I went to jump some mallards. I returned a couple days later and found out that some kid watched me and slaughtered all the woodies in that area.
> ...


Good to hear. I'm going to get involved nest year. I know a few places for boxes.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't referring to any specific person on here by the way


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hotspot said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > Now you know why he goes by the name hotspot. He follows others to their hotspots and wipes out a good location. Some guys just can't do it on their own, nor do they have any idea of conservation.
> ...


 -()/-

For you my friend, there is no shot too low.

Be safe and remember I will always make room in the blind for the ever elusive "hotspot".


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="JuniorPre 360":3cxelful]I try not to shoot them here. I'd like to see them grow. But others have actually followed me. Just last week I went to jump some mallards. I returned a couple days later and found out that some kid watched me and slaughtered all the woodies in that area.
> ...


Good to hear. I'm going to get involved nest year. I know a few places for boxes.[/quote:3cxelful]

Sounds great! Can't wait to meet you and get some more boxes out.

P.S. Don't worry about hotspot, he has had a dislike for me for a while now and will follow every post I make for the rest of the season. He probably wasn't the kid you were referring to nor has he actually bagged 15 wood ducks. He was just trying to get a rise out of me and I out of him.

Have a great season.


----------

